# Spacer Material



## NeilYeag (Apr 2, 2015)

I see the colored spacer material is available commercially, some stuff called vulcanized paper is inexpensive and the there is "high tech" plastic that seems pretty pricey. Are there other things I can use? What is the best way to go about utilizing these color spacers. I really like the look.

Neil


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 2, 2015)

I epoxy them to the scales first and then drill holes in the scales and paper. After that epoxy the scales on the knife tang.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 3, 2015)

Scott, do you buy this special paper material, or can I use something like from a craft store ect?


----------



## Corjack (Apr 3, 2015)

I use the paper, as it is non toxic to work with. However it can shrink with age. I have not tried the plastic. I buy the vulcanised paper from a company called Jephco in Texas. I would not be resistant To trying the plastic, if it is as easy to work with as the paper. G10 spacer is very toxic to work with, and I personally do not want to go to the trouble of using it.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 3, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> Scott, do you buy this special paper material, or can I use something like from a craft store ect?



Neil here is the link to the online store that I get my spacer material from. I have not used any other material.

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587&osCsid=0efa13545a1bcebdc679569213a88976


----------



## therichinc (Apr 3, 2015)

Pops Knife Supply also has the vulcanized paper... If you are wanting something other then paper, You can get g-10 in sizes from 4 thousandths - 12 thousandths. From Alpha knife supply. Also if you want metal spacers you can use coke cans just cut them with shears into long strips (this would be more for spacers between bolsters and handle).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 7, 2015)

I used really thick refrigerator plastic, but you can use any given material. The thing is, mind the heat. My 6mm plastic liner warped and cracked the wood due to heat, when machined.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 7, 2015)

Continued wetting of the vulcanized material will cause it to deteriate over time it would probably be best to stick to the thinner vulcanized material.


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I did not think of Loris' point on the heat build up when shaping, but it sure makes sense. 

Follow up questions, doesn't the addition of the epoxy kind of turn the paper or vulcanized material into kind of a micarta? I would think that would make it stable?


----------



## therichinc (Apr 8, 2015)

I have never had any problems with any spacer warping or cracking. We have used the vulcanized paper since the early 90's. Been using the thin sheets of G-10 for a while with no problems too.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 9, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> Thanks for the comments and suggestions. I did not think of Loris' point on the heat build up when shaping, but it sure makes sense.
> 
> Follow up questions, doesn't the addition of the epoxy kind of turn the paper or vulcanized material into kind of a micarta? I would think that would make it stable?


No because the epoxy is so thick and starts setting up pretty fast as well as the material is vulcanized it doesn't penetrate to well. The knife I got back recently was just to clean up resharpen. It had been well used and I noticed the vulcanized material had receded slightly below the tang and handle due moisture. If you want to prove this, put a piece in water and see what happens. You will find water does soften it because it is not water proof like G10 and micarta.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 10, 2015)

Mr. Flynt, I think he substituted 'or' for 'into' in the last sentence. I guess he meant to ask if epoxy turns regular paper into something usable. Pardon me, if I'm wrong.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 10, 2015)

Strider said:


> Mr. Flynt, I think he substituted 'or' for 'into' in the last sentence. I guess he meant to ask if epoxy turns regular paper into something usable. Pardon me, if I'm wrong.


You could be right. You can buy laminated paper phenolic but I don't no what is used to bind it together. It might be interesting to experiment with colored paper.


----------



## wombat (Apr 10, 2015)

There are a lot of youtube tutorials on making your own micarta. I often use a few sheets of construction paper to make my own spacers. All you need is the epoxy resin used for laminating i.e. fiber glass resin. I use "West system", it seems to be one of the better resins.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the detail Robert, and all. I have few pieces to test. I will do a glue up and then let it cure for a long period and then do some moisture test. Will try a couple of different resins. Will post the process and results.

Neil


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 12, 2015)

Strider said:


> Mr. Flynt, I think he substituted 'or' for 'into' in the last sentence. I guess he meant to ask if epoxy turns regular paper into something usable. Pardon me, if I'm wrong.



Yes Loris that is what I was trying to ask.

Neil


----------



## Jschrum (May 15, 2015)

I do not recommend the vulcanized paper. It DOES absorb moisture and will swell. the colored G10 from alpha knife supply is what I use. It is very very stable and glues up wonderfully.


----------

